# Trix and Tracker have babies-new pix 2/29



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Tracker is a black tricolor and sire to Trix, also a black tricolor. I apparently have a recessive that's cropped up in this pairing, as most of the babies appear much lighter in hue, and may be chocolate tris, or coffee tris....or maybe blue tris? I had hope for yellow or red tris, but not yet. *sigh*

These babies are about four days old. 




I'm hoping for blue tricolors among the lighter tris in this litter.

Breeding tris are like a box of chocolates....


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Wow! How did you get your Tris to have such distinct patches? Mine are all splotchy.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You meed to have the right combination of C locus recessives and a good marking pattern. c^e (extreme dilution) combined with c (albino) is generally a good combo.(though this also produces a lot of very diluted meeces including BEW's) An optimum match of non-tri to tricolor would be a pied beige with no ticking in it's coat to a boldy marked tri. My first tri litter was off a drab pied beige that had been bred to a really boldly marked buck before she was sent on the road to me via RodentFest. I had only one baby out of that litter that had a nice black patch- just one! When you get a splashed mousie the same holds true. Mousies that have a lot of brindling or marbling of the color patches probably are c^ch or c^h. the combo of both of those will give you insanely marbled, patchy, meeces that may have a lot of dark shading where points would be, may be weirdly splotched from ticking gone haywire.

Some of my early litters I called paisley, as the white markings were came in swirls and curves, with all kinds of splashing and mottling. It was pretty amazing! There was no one to tell me why these things were happening when I crossed my first litter of tricolors with some of my old lines. It wasn't until a couple of years ago that I finally started to see the patterns in what was happening, about the same time as folks in Europe were doin the same thing. I was totally ignorant and flailing about producing all kinds of odd tris and splashed.

Most of my tris have some 'defects' that are counter to show standards, but as I don't show, I don't mind so much. I mostly want to improve my blue and yellow/red tris and splashed mousies. I enjoy all the other stuff that pops out, though.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

If these are "black" tris, what colors show up on them? The black and white is pretty obvious, but what is the third color? I love seeing all your pretty mice, but these are new to me!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

The third color is the diluted color. If they're ce-diluted, you'd be looking at beige. The black is from the undiluted color, and is what names the color of tri (black tri, blue tri, red tri, etc), the diluted color is the in-between from the dilution, and the white is from the piebald.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Fun stuff! Thanks for being so informative!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

With black tris, you might see anything from dark chocolate to light beige,and bone with every other tone of brown in between and mixed together. I prefer the very light beige with the black, but a rich chocolate is also vary nice, like Roland's tris have. I've had mousies with distinct patches of three of four different shades, and I like that a lot!

The light beige doesn't photograph well, but Tracker has big shoulder patches, one of black the other of beige, and in satin, which he is, it's beautiful! 

I'm still hoping for some nice bold blue tris in the ones that aren't black based....


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

No blues; it's blacks diluted to beige, I guess. Or maybe Tracker and Trix both carry chocolate. The one with the black patch is a looker, though.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very lovely babies! I especially like the bottom one!


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

yeah same they're so cute, it seems a lot of people are into these atm


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

They're adorable! Your tris look amazing! Too bad you aren't closer or I might've had to do some mouse-snatching. :twisted:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I've actually got a lot of tris I'd be willing to place with a reputable and reliable breeder or pet owner. I wish I had breeders living near enough to trade with.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Most of these appear to be chocolate or coffee tris. They are about two weeks old now. The one black tri is a real corker!


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

If I'm ever in the area, I'll take some off of you. <3 They are LOVELY.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! It would be a real pleasure to welcome another breeder into my mousery!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

That black one is divine!! Stunning babies.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

